# 1994 Altima will not start



## rampyaltima (Nov 15, 2004)

I just got a nissan altima last week with 160000 miles on it, a nissan altima 1994 GXE. The car drives properly and I drove it like 450 miles over the weekend without any kind of trouble. However when I attempted to start it last nite, the car lights come on, including the radio and the indicator lights on the instru panel. However there is no sound from the starter. The car just sits there doing nothing. It wont crank or anything. When I opened the hood and had it started, it made a continous low clicking noise when the ignition was turned to "ON". The noise seemed to come from somewhere near the front of the engine. Could anyone who's faced a problem like this tell me what it might be, and how I could solve it? I need the car running as soon as possible


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

could it be a relay ticking? or is it definitely coming from the engine itself? if its a relay, check the number on the side, something like a 25230-C9980, chances are their or more the one of the same relay in the car, so you might want to try a little swapping to see if that solves your problem. well its a thought anyway....


----------



## gringoloco (Nov 4, 2004)

A friend of mine had a Chevy pickup truck that was doing the same thing - clicking sound while trying to start. I think he could still get power for some things - but what worked right away to start the engine was a jump start from another car.

It seems we had been listening to the radio and had the lights on (no engine running) and it ran the battery down. Then when trying to start you heard a clicklcickclick - real fast. But the jump worked. (Don't know if he's had any other problems with it - or if Altimas are the same as per clicking - but it might be that the battery is just low. Worth a shot
-Gringoloco


----------



## gringoloco (Nov 4, 2004)

gringoloco said:


> A friend of mine had a Chevy pickup truck that was doing the same thing - clicking sound while trying to start. I think he could still get power for some things - but what worked right away to start the engine was a jump start from another car.
> 
> It seems we had been listening to the radio and had the lights on (no engine running) and it ran the battery down. Then when trying to start you heard a clicklcickclick - real fast. But the jump worked. (Don't know if he's had any other problems with it - or if Altimas are the same as per clicking - but it might be that the battery is just low. Worth a shot
> -Gringoloco


*Sorry about that post * - I didn't read your thread carefully enough - I didn't realize the ticking was occurring while the engine was running so probably not the problem- Sorry!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you get this problem fixed? 
It sounds like the starter solenoid or dirty / corroded cable connection.

Troy


----------



## rampyaltima (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I did get this fixed. Got me out of 400 dollars,  , but turns out it was the starter solenoid. It was turning sometimes and some other times it was just giving up.. 



KA24Tech said:


> Did you get this problem fixed?
> It sounds like the starter solenoid or dirty / corroded cable connection.
> 
> Troy


----------

